# fish food



## melek (Oct 2, 2010)

I bought the recommended betta food (pellets) which my betta fish (jet lee) has enjoyed until the last few days. I have looked for food like blood worms and shrimp brine but i cant find any where i live (Turkey). Is there anything i can feed him?:?:


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

You can feed your Betta(s) small pieces of egg yolk. Small insects like gnats or their larvae are always welcome. Cooked liver can be fed as well but be careful and go through the liver to remove any veins or fibrous meat that could choke them.


----------



## melek (Oct 2, 2010)

Great! the yolk is certainly possible. stupid question but should i cook it first?:fish:


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes hard boil the egg. The only thing with using egg yolk is that if you get to much in it will foal the water. The best Betta food is Atisons Betta Pro. It can be bought on line.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you could also feed Plecocaine #02....it is good for all smaller fish..although i do ship internationally ; it is a bit expensive...about 20 USD...that would be for a bit more than 1 pound of food..


----------

